

Hyperboria focused on security, scalability and decentralization - fumar
http://hyperboria.net/

======
simonebrunozzi
I am very surprised that there's no discussion on this topic yet. HN, what's
happening?

~~~
fumar
Perhaps there is another way for this to find its way to the frontpage. I was
surprised no one else had submitted it before. There are active subreddits for
it.

